# New Expat Nerves



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Well here we go, the start of winding down in good old england, its raining so hard on the conservatory roof I cannot hear Eastenders, now making lists of what to do over the next few months, for our move to Cyprus, its a minefield, as new retired people we have time on our hands to plan, hoping that the good people in cyprus will give us good advice, and directions. Hope to rent for a while, while deciding its for us, hopefully with good advise it will be ok,, will keep this going until we are there, perhaps make some friends on the way ......:ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum
I can understand the nerves, 8 years ago I had so many doubts about whether we were doing the right thing. We are still here and don't regret the move for one minute
I am sure that MaxManiacs thread 55 days in Bexhill will help you a lot in your planning, ticking off lists of things to do etc.
Feel free to ask any questions you have but do take a look at some of the old threads as many of your questions will have already been asked many times so the answers will be out there already.

Who knows, at some point in the not too distant future you might be joining us at one of our forum get togethers:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Listen to Veronica and you won't go far wrong. She has been a godsend to us and no doubt others who are following the same path.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Can I also say that the info we have received from Veronica and others on this site has been a great help. We have been here 6 days now and have sorted our electric out, got the Internet connected, brought a car, sorted the car insurance out, just got to register the car on Monday, been to immigration and made our appointment and sorted out our new bank account. Just remember be prepared to queue!!


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Aw you lucky lucky folk ,can't wait for our move next year,had letter from mortgage company telling us it finish's Feb,Jeff got his meeting Jan at work to see if he wan't's to retire fully,or stop on full time /part time.At least if we don't sell house straight away we'll have a bit more money coming in as well as state pension,but of course have to watch that tax.Hope you settle in and good luck.


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

wracgirl said:


> Aw you lucky lucky folk ,can't wait for our move next year,had letter from mortgage company telling us it finish's Feb,Jeff got his meeting Jan at work to see if he wan't's to retire fully,or stop on full time /part time.At least if we don't sell house straight away we'll have a bit more money coming in as well as state pension,but of course have to watch that tax.Hope you settle in and good luck.


Once the decision is made, you will be surprised how quickly the time flies - until the last few days when it drags and drags and drags ...

I have always felt work was a much overrated activity, financially necessary but remarkably easy to give up.


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

soppik said:


> Can I also say that the info we have received from Veronica and others on this site has been a great help. We have been here 6 days now and have sorted our electric out, got the Internet connected, brought a car, sorted the car insurance out, just got to register the car on Monday, been to immigration and made our appointment and sorted out our new bank account. Just remember be prepared to queue!!


Wow you have done a lot in a few days, did you get advice on which internet to use? we are going to buy a car when we come out, we were advised not to take our car as it was a long process to register it, we are going to rend for a while and hoping we will find something that has all we need for the first year, thanks for your reply keep in touch:spit:


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Welcome to the forum
> I can understand the nerves, 8 years ago I had so many doubts about whether we were doing the right thing. We are still here and don't regret the move for one minute
> I am sure that MaxManiacs thread 55 days in Bexhill will help you a lot in your planning, ticking off lists of things to do etc.
> Feel free to ask any questions you have but do take a look at some of the old threads as many of your questions will have already been asked many times so the answers will be out there already.
> ...


Hi Veronica, thanks for the reply no doubt I will be asking a lot of questions in the future,, do you really have forum get togethers?? :clap2:


----------



## lucylocket (Oct 5, 2012)

Wondering if there is a point in carrying on with my Nail business when we get there in February, I am a bio-sculpture nail techician with lots of clients here,,, any advice


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi lucylockett, we emailed two companies before we left the UK about Internet and only one came back to us, so we went with them who were great. Just one hiccup we had as we are renting, when we went to change the electric over into our name, we found out that our landlord had not paid the bill for a year and the electric was going to be cut off the day we went into the electric board. The only way we could stop them disconnecting us was for us to agree to pay the bill for the landlord. We have told the landlord we will deduct this from our rent!!


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

lucylocket said:


> Hi Veronica, thanks for the reply no doubt I will be asking a lot of questions in the future,, do you really have forum get togethers?? :clap2:


Yes, we had one a week last Saturday and it was good and gave us all a chance to meet each other.


----------

